# Ancient temples near Puerto Vallarta



## thetimeshareguy (Feb 17, 2008)

We're going for a week in mid-March to Puerto Vallarta. I haven't seen anything in the tourist agendas on the internet about any Mayan or Aztec ruins/temples in the area. Let me know if there's anything like this that can be done as a day excursion, as I'm really into that sort of thing. If not, fine, but I'm curious to know.


----------



## Karen G (Feb 17, 2008)

I've never heard of any ruins near Puerto Vallarta. I think the Mayans were in the Cancun vicinity.


----------



## BarCol (Feb 18, 2008)

Nope no ancient ruins that I know of either.  There are some "adventure" tours, one of the compnaies is Vallarta Adventures, but as the previous poster says the Mayans/Toltecs generally inhabited Chiapas, the Yucatan and southwards.


----------



## Linda74 (Feb 18, 2008)

If you take the Tequilla Six Pack tour, which goes to the town of Tequilla and tours a Tequilla distillery, you will stop at some ruins. Here is a quote from the tour information.We'll take you to the ruins of the pyramids of the Nahualt to see how these ancient people built these huge structures. You'll see the tell-tale signs of how their society was structured, and how the lived

We did this tour and the ruins were more than I expected.  They aren't Chichen Itza or Teotiuacan but interesting.  Just search Tequilla Six Pack


----------



## Linda74 (Feb 18, 2008)

Those ruins are known as Ixtlan.  Here is a link to one of the tours.
http://www.puertovallartatours.net/tequila-six-pack-tour.htm


----------



## FFUNCO (Feb 21, 2008)

*Ruins*

Hi, this site may be helpful but maybe not for the area you are going to.  It does have a great map of the Mayan ruin sites of which I have been to quite a few.  Good luck on your trip and if you have any questions about the Mayan ones; feel free to ask.

http://www.latinamericanstudies.org/


----------

